# Affordable Care Act and Veterans



## Marauder06 (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw this story on the Facebook page of another member here.

It appears that the Affordable Care Act sees military service as such a risk factor, that it warrants government home visits to recipients.  Other factors that warrant visits?  Child abuse.  Drug use.  Yep, that's exactly like serving honorably in the military! 

Here is the specific passage:

i) Eligible families who, or that include individuals who, are serving or formerly served in the Armed Forces, including such families that have members of the Armed Forces who have had multiple deployments outside of the United States

and *the link.
*
If I'm interpreting this correctly, it's pretty offensive to me as a veteran.


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2013)

What are the positives to such a program?

At best, this is insulting and at worst it is more sinister than that. With that said, what are the positives (if any) to this program? Otherwise, the groups you're lumped in with:



> Priority for Serving High-Risk Populations and Programmatic Areas of Emphasis As directed in the legislation , successful applicants will give priority to providing services to the following populations:
> a) Eligible families who reside in communities in need of such services, as identified in the statewide needs assessment required under subsection (b)(1)(A).
> b) Low-income eligible families.
> c) Eligible families who are pregnant women who have not attained age 21.
> ...


 
Basically, if you're a Vet, then your family is "high-risk" according to this list.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's how I'm reading it.  If you ever served, in any capacity, whether you deployed or not, you're high-risk and the government can come into your home at any time to "make sure your children are safe."

Kind of reminds me of that DHS memo dust-up.


----------



## CDG (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow.  It is highly insulting to see Veteran on that list.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 14, 2013)

I am still trying to research things, because in this context, it appears to be pretty insulting.  Apparently the government doesn't think Veterans that have deployed two or more times can raise children. But I am not going take a hard position just yet.

There is some good news though.  In going to the VA's website, they state:



> *What is the Affordable Care Act?*
> The Affordable Care Act, also known as the health care law, was created to expand access to coverage, control health care costs and improve health care quality and care coordination. *The health care law does not change VA health benefits or Veterans’ out-of-pocket costs.*



So if you have benefits through the VA, you do not have to apply for the ACA, and therefore, you shouldn't be subject to home visitations.  I am guessing this is also true if you have medical benefits through another insurance provider and are not part of the ACA.  But again, I am still looking into this more.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 14, 2013)

It won't cost you any more money, but you have to completely give up your right to privacy to have it.

NSA stuff is bad, but it doesn't get much worse than the government physically intruding into your home.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 14, 2013)

The gov isn't going to come inside my house without a warrant.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 14, 2013)

So even with VA or private insurance, you are still subject to home visitations?  The ACA just "expands" the insurance you already have?  I'm not finding any specific answers for this yet.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 14, 2013)

This is a program you have to volunteer for as far as I could tell. They aren't just going to come in your home. This adds to programs that already exist.

Here is Minnesota's for example.
http://www.health.state.mn.us/divs/fh/mch/fhv/documents/MIECHVBenchmarkPlan.pdf
http://www.health.state.mn.us/divs/fh/mch/fhv/miechv.html

Seems to me like they are trying to help veterans along with other minority populations.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 14, 2013)

Some more info from a PDF here for Missouri (as an example)



> On March 23, 2010, President Obama signed the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act,
> which included, among other critical provisions, $1.5 billion in mandatory funding over 5 years
> for high quality, evidence-based, voluntary early childhood home visitation services. This
> investment will significantly expand home visitation services, helping to ensure that more
> ...



I am guessing the emphasized part is what their rationale is based on.  The more I read, the more insulted I am getting.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 14, 2013)

This is just another slap in the face to veterans.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 14, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Seems to me like they are trying to help veterans along with other minority populations.



I agree that they are trying to help, but it is being put forth in a very negative way.  Why are Veterans considered "high risk"?  The info I got from Missouri lays it out in a not so flattering manner, IMO.  That may also be out of context, but it's the only thing I have found characterizing Veterans.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 14, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> This is a program you have to volunteer for as far as I could tell. They aren't just going to come in your home. This adds to programs that already exist.
> 
> Here is Minnesota's for example.
> http://www.health.state.mn.us/divs/fh/mch/fhv/documents/MIECHVBenchmarkPlan.pdf
> ...



What part is voluntary?  Receiving the funds, or having people come visit the home?  It seems to me that if you want the $$, you have to allow the intrusive visits.

And it still doesn't explain why being a vet = high risk.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Normally when it says eligible, I read "voluntary". In order to be eligible you normally have to apply.


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Normally when it says eligible, I read "voluntary". In order to be eligible you normally have to apply.


 
I agree with you, but when you lump Vets in with those groups though, who is going to apply? This is an area where the Mil should look out for its own. No matter the intent, placing Vets and their families in with the others on that list guarantees few will take advantage of any positives involved.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 14, 2013)

Define deployment; exercise? contingency? HCA?   If true, the wording has a wide interpretation.
Again if true, the object is to deny 2A rights to vets by saying they have mental issues and can not own weapons.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 15, 2013)

Do not be alarmed, there is no conspiracy....  go back in your homes until the 'health' workers visit... there is no cause for alarm, "citizens", everything not compulsory is forbidden, everything not forbidden is compulsory....  do not read anything into that outdated and stale document formerly known as the Constitution, "The Administration" knows better and will keep you all safe as long as you follow the rules....   We will mitigate the detrimental effects of all service to protect the former thought processes before the New Constitution was made more fair for every citizen by medically monitoring all stressed current and former military members unless they pledge allegiance to "The Administration"....

Very scary shit, to me.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 15, 2013)

Hell, if you chew, smoke, or just have a dumb kid and sign up for this you get a visit from the man!


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope and Change!  FORWARD!


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 17, 2013)

Let's see... Guns, explosives training, multiple deployments, single parent... I'm pretty sure mine will be one of the first doors knocked upon if this is as dicked up as it looks upon my initial reading of this.





If I show up asking to crash in your barn, whether you own one or not, then you'll know for sure.


----------



## RetPara (Aug 23, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> one of the first doors knocked upon ....



I don't see anyone knocking on your door....  unless it's the junior, least trained, unmarried & childless person on the 'Home Visit Team'........


----------

